# Problems with Nvidia driver



## Sagitarius (May 25, 2009)

Hello all.
I have a problem with nvidia driver.
I maked....

cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
make install clean
Good 

cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-xconfig
make install clean
Good 

cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings
make install clean
Good 

I added in /boot/loader.conf:
nvidia_load"YES
WITHLINUX=yes

I added in /etc/rc.conf
linux_enable="YES"
compat5x_enable="YES"

I added in /compat/linux/etc/host.conf
order hosts,bind
multi on

I added in xorg.conf 
http://pastebin.com/m4f8eee48

I haven't got accelerarion effects ='(
Can help me?
Thanks you


----------



## DrJ (May 25, 2009)

Sagitarius said:
			
		

> I added in /boot/loader.conf:
> nvidia_load"YES
> WITHLINUX=yes


That should be 

```
nvidia_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"
```



> I haven't got accelerarion effects ='(
> Can help me?


How do you know this?  Are you using the BSD or the nVidia agp chipset support?


----------



## Sagitarius (May 26, 2009)

DrJ said:
			
		

> That should be
> 
> ```
> nvidia_load="YES"
> ...



:/
Sorry, I dont' put the nvidia card.
Nvidia 7300 is PCI (256MB)


----------



## adamk (May 26, 2009)

You need to show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------



## Sagitarius (May 26, 2009)

http://pastebin.com/m616fcb95
Xorg log


----------



## adamk (May 26, 2009)

Nothing appears to be wrong in that log file.

Specifically, what problem are you having?  What, exactly, are you doing and what do you expect to happen?

Adam


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2009)

Looks fine to me too, both 2D and 3D acceleration is turned on.


----------



## Sagitarius (May 26, 2009)

Hello, mmm....
But i haven't got aceleration 
I can't open Quake3, Openarena can open with the very very slow velocity.... caput!
I haven't got desktop effects and Stellarium is very slow slow slow... velocity...
=(


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2009)

Desktop effects? You mean like compiz-fusion? Did you actually install it? Is it running?

Try running quake/openarena from an xterm window, it will probably spit out a few messages that will contain clues. Same goes for stellarium.


----------



## tangram (May 26, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Nothing appears to be wrong in that log file.



Aside from type1 and freetype modules. Comment them out from xorg.conf.

However these errors don't implicate anything negative, the log show you have loaded nvidia's module with success.


----------



## tangram (May 26, 2009)

Sagitarius said:
			
		

> Hello, mmm....
> But i haven't got aceleration
> I can't open Quake3, Openarena can open with the very very slow velocity.... caput!
> I haven't got desktop effects and Stellarium is very slow slow slow... velocity...
> =(



Did you upgrade xorg-server after installing nvidia's drivers? If so reinstall them.

Can you post Quake3's error? Follow SirDice's advice on how to get the errors.


----------



## adamk (May 26, 2009)

What's the output of 'glxinfo' ?

Adam


----------



## Sagitarius (May 26, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> What's the output of 'glxinfo' ?
> 
> Adam



Command not found.
I tried install mesa-demos...
But any errors....


----------



## Sagitarius (May 26, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Did you upgrade xorg-server after installing nvidia's drivers? If so reinstall them.
> 
> Can you post Quake3's error? Follow SirDice's advice on how to get the errors.



make reinstall in xorg and xorg-libraries some errors.
# cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg-libraries && make deinstall clean && make install clean && cd /usr/ports/xorg && make deinstall clean && make install clean

No errors founds with my code.
Haven't, haven't got aceleration.
=(


----------



## DrJ (May 26, 2009)

You got that backwards.  The issue is that if you update xorg after installing the nVidia driver, it overwrites nVidia's version of certain libraries with the xorg version.  Those use software rather than hardware acceleration, so they is slow.

Now that you have done so, you *must* reinstall the nVidia driver.

That you were not able to install the mesa-demos actually is a good sign, since they don't install if you have nVidia installed.

You should also check that the kldstat command lists nvidia.ko.


----------



## adamk (May 27, 2009)

I've installed mesa-demos while having the nvidia drivers installed.  If mesa-demos won't build, I'd be interested in knowing what error he is getting.

Adam


----------



## DrJ (May 27, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> I've installed mesa-demos while having the nvidia drivers installed.



That has never, ever worked for me.  In fact, the only way I can update them is if I have updated xorg and before I have reinstalled  nVidia.

The OP also has not asnwered if he is using the FreeBSD or nVidia AGPGART.  The former is slower.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 27, 2009)

I put this information in a file in /xorg-server/.
...
the following ports should be updated thusly:
libdrm
dri
libGL
libGLw
xorg-server
libGLU
libglut
kldunload nvidia (if applicable)
kldload nvidia
mesa-demos, glclock, glexcess,,,, (not yet in the 
  list precisely.
Because I also have those on a sticky-note, I
am comfortable with not upgrading until necessary.  
And I do not upgrade any without upgrading all for
fear of breaking the Xorg server or graphics app's
or xorg.conf...
........
Posted for anyone reading this thread who can no
longer run X for any reason.  They might not have
this information (if it is indeed 100 percent
accurate).


----------



## DrJ (May 27, 2009)

Well, I've not found it to be that involved.  I just update the xorg server and the various other files in the xorg metaport (portupgrade -R xorg), then do the mesa-demos and the like, and then reinstall nvidia with -DFORCE_PKG_REGISTER if there has been no version change.  If there has been, I do a portupgrade on that.  If there's no xorg change, then you can update nvidia as you like.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 27, 2009)

Well, I hardly ever use portupgrade because I need
to know precisely when the build will finish, the
computer is only on a few hours at a time.


----------



## Sagitarius (May 27, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Desktop effects? You mean like compiz-fusion? Did you actually install it? Is it running?
> 
> Try running quake/openarena from an xterm window, it will probably spit out a few messages that will contain clues. Same goes for stellarium.



No, I'm using kdeplasma (4.2.3)


----------



## Sagitarius (May 27, 2009)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> I put this information in a file in /xorg-server/.
> ...
> the following ports should be updated thusly:
> libdrm
> ...


The kldload nvidia not exist.
kldload: can't load nvidia: File exists
:S
The nvidia driver is installed...
I don't know.
Repeat, My card is PCI Xpress not AGP...


----------



## Sagitarius (May 27, 2009)

DrJ said:
			
		

> That has never, ever worked for me.  In fact, the only way I can update them is if I have updated xorg and before I have reinstalled  nVidia.
> 
> The OP also has not asnwered if he is using the FreeBSD or nVidia AGPGART.  The former is slower.


I reinstalled nvidia driver and update the xorg-libraries and xorg.
Nothing...
My card is PCI Xpress not AGP


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2009)

The right order is: NVIDIA *last*. If you upgrade X.org after NVIDIA, you're back where you started. The NVIDIA libraries *must* overwrite the X.org ones.


----------



## tangram (May 27, 2009)

Make sure you don't have any mistypes in loader.conf and rc.conf.

/boot/loader.conf:

```
nvidia_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
linux_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2009)

Sagitarius said:
			
		

> kldload: can't load nvidia: File exists
> :S


It means it's already loaded. Check with `$ kldstat`.

If it's not loaded X just won't start at all.


----------



## Sagitarius (May 27, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It means it's already loaded. Check with `$ kldstat`.
> 
> If it's not loaded X just won't start at all.



kldstat
kernel, snd_hda.ko, sound.ko, nvidia.ko, linux.ko
acpi.ko


----------



## Sagitarius (May 27, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Make sure you don't have any mistypes in loader.conf and rc.conf.
> 
> /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ...



:S 
This phrases added in this files :S


----------



## Sagitarius (May 27, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The right order is: NVIDIA *last*. If you upgrade X.org after NVIDIA, you're back where you started. The NVIDIA libraries *must* overwrite the X.org ones.



Is eagle not work :S


----------

